# Armytek Wizard One Pro return thread



## Beacon of Light (Aug 4, 2013)

Just wanted to start a thread after reading about someone that was sent a wrong light in the CPF Marketplace/Armytek site. Has anyone here sent their lights back to China yet and what process did you use and was it trackable and what did it cost, and what was your location?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 6, 2013)

Anyone sent their light back? Anyone...


----------



## petr9999 (Aug 6, 2013)

I returned it in an actual store in the Czech Republic, but picked something else (eagletac d25c Ti) instead so i wouldnt hurt the store(not their fault)


----------



## syracuse (Aug 6, 2013)

I sent my wizard pro back on July9 due to the standby heat up issue. I sent it by registered airmail, with tracking number. I also took the photo of the packaging / the bill from my post service and sent them to Sandra on that shipping date. Unfortunately, my light got lost in China, at Guangzhou International. 
I've contacted ArmyTek about situations when my flashlight was lost in the way. They informed me that all such cases are considered and solved individually. 
Anyway in my case, They will send me the new light as soon as it goes through the tests, And it doesn't matter if they manage to find the lost one or not. 
Yesterday, August 6, they just refund 15$ to me for the return shipping cost. I should get the replaced light shortly.
I'm very appreciate with the way they respond to my problem.


----------



## ArcticHighlander (Aug 6, 2013)

Sent mine back on July 26th via USPS Int. 1st Class w/tracking. Was $9.45, plus about $6 gas, addressing & packaging, 1 hour driving time, waiting in line, filling out customs form. My FastTech battery order shipped from Hong Kong using this method and took one week. I looked up FedEx economy for the same 2.8oz that I weighed my return package at and they wanted $90.40. The USPS stated that tracking/delivery could only be guaranteed for the US portion of the shipment as further tracking depended on the other countries postal service and their tracking policies/reliability. My package appears to have left the US on July 30th and there have been no further tracking posts. Going by the time from Hong Kong to US it should have arrived back at Armytek on the 2nd of August but I've heard nothing further from Armytek.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for the updates guys. I think I'll wait for a few more reponses before sending my lights back. Last thing is I want to throw $200 away to never see again.


----------



## argleargle (Aug 7, 2013)

syracuse said:


> I sent my wizard pro back on July9 due to the standby heat up issue. I sent it by registered airmail, with tracking number. I also took the photo of the packaging / the bill from my post service and sent them to Sandra on that shipping date. Unfortunately, my light got lost in China, at Guangzhou International. I've contacted ArmyTek about situations when my flashlight was lost in the way. They informed me that all such cases are considered and solved individually. Anyway in my case, They will send me the new light as soon as it goes through the tests, And it doesn't matter if they manage to find the lost one or not. Yesterday, August 6, they just refund 15$ to me for the return shipping cost. I should get the replaced light shortly.I'm very appreciate with the way they respond to my problem.


Please tell us again or give a thread link about the Armytek standby heatup issue. I'm sure I'm not the only one that wants to know.


----------



## syracuse (Aug 7, 2013)

argleargle said:


> Please tell us again or give a thread link about the Armytek standby heatup issue. I'm sure I'm not the only one that wants to know.




Just insert a battery(protected / non protected) and screw the tail cap all the way down. With out doing anything, the headlamp will gradually get warm. After 20 minutes, it was very very warm. 
I found this strange behavior from day one. Then I sent an e-mail to ArmyTek and they asked me to sent the light back to China.


----------



## argleargle (Aug 8, 2013)

This sounds like you're describing a short in the default design. This is way past parasitic drain. Darn. Armytek predator/viking was on my short list!

I'm really interested in this fault and its resolution. Could you all tell me about its progress, please?

I was fascinated by their claimed low mode runtimes and programmable interface. Just some production bug, right? I'd like to know more, please.


----------



## ArcticHighlander (Aug 8, 2013)

argleargle said:


> This sounds like you're describing a short in the default design. This is way past parasitic drain. Darn. Armytek predator/viking was on my short list!
> 
> I'm really interested in this fault and its resolution. Could you all tell me about its progress, please?
> 
> I was fascinated by their claimed low mode runtimes and programmable interface. Just some production bug, right? I'd like to know more, please.


This is just one of _*several*_ bugs discovered in the new production model. Lock outs in all the ones originally sent out and jarring causing them to suddenly stop working. Defective AR coating in some. Problems with the rubber head band holder in all of them as well. You might want to wait until users confirm that all the bugs have been taken care of. Also, their lumens/run times are based on LED emitter lumens, not OTF or Ansi so they are not real world usage lumens.


----------



## RedForest UK (Aug 9, 2013)

ArcticHighlander said:


> This is just one of _*several*_ bugs discovered in the new production model. Lock outs in all the ones originally sent out and jarring causing them to suddenly stop working. Defective AR coating in some. Problems with the rubber head band holder in all of them as well. You might want to wait until users confirm that all the bugs have been taken care of. Also, their lumens/run times are based on LED emitter lumens, not OTF or Ansi so they are not real world usage lumens.



Yes, there were several bugs. But Armytek have been very responsive to each and claim to have fixed all of them with updated firmware. To be fair the 'problems' with the headband are subjective, and the jarring didn't damage the light itself, but simply cut it out due to breaking connection for a moment. Armytek explained why they chose not to use dual springs in the CPFMP thread.

I agree that you should wait for confirmation of the bug fixes before ordering, but don't let it put you off the light altogether. In my opinion it is a fantastic headlamp, probably the market leader, and stood behind by a very competent and communicative company.

Btw, I sent mine back for the firmware update yesterday via the Royal Mail's basic untracked Airmail. Hopefully they'll get it within 2 weeks.


----------



## dpc (Aug 13, 2013)

Mine turned up this week and I have no issues. Maybe it's all been fixed.


----------



## petr9999 (Aug 13, 2013)

Try tailstanding it at room temp on max, and see how long it works till it steps down, also if the orange warning blinks, and what it steps down to?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 13, 2013)

Was yours one you sent back to be fixed or did you just buy one recently?



dpc said:


> Mine turned up this week and I have no issues. Maybe it's all been fixed.


----------



## RedForest UK (Aug 13, 2013)

If it's the new firmware it should be quite obvious, the UI is different. You need a triple click from OFF or any mode to access turbo and double clicks cycle between last used modes in sets 1 and 2, the 30 lumen mode has been moved down to set 1 as well, along with a few other updates.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 13, 2013)

So does anyone here on CPF actually have one of the revised firmware Wizards in their hands yet?


----------



## dpc (Aug 13, 2013)

I think I do.
It turned up this week after a delay in posting. I presume they were waiting for new stock.

It seems ok to me. It doesn't get warm by just putting the battery in, and it doesn't turn off by bumping it when on.

In general it seems fine.


----------



## RedForest UK (Aug 14, 2013)

What happens if you triple click from off? What happens if you double click from the 250 lumen level?


----------



## dpc (Aug 14, 2013)

If you triple click from off, it's the same as on,off,on. You end up in the last mode you were in when you turned it off last.
If you double click in firefly mode you go to the last saved level in main mode.
If you double click in main mode, you end up in high.
If you double click in high, you go back to main mode.

When you turn it on with a quick click it goes back to where you were before you turned it off. That may be firefly or a main mode.


----------



## RedForest UK (Aug 14, 2013)

Unfortunately that means that you have the original version. 

The lock-out bug doesn't show up unless you turn the indicator LED off and the other issue is that the colour warning LEDs don't flash yellow/orange/red at temperature incremements before the thermal stepdown.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 14, 2013)

So they are still selling the old versions at retailers? I would think they would have recalled all stock from stores like Going gear or whomever sells Armytek. Please tell me that is not the case as I would be pissed if I ordered one today not knowing the history of these and then finding out later that there was a revision but it wasn't dealt with in a recall manner from the retailer end, thereby leaving the burden with the customer, which is what I still have a problem with.


----------



## syracuse (Aug 14, 2013)

According to Armytek's post in CPFMP "All bugs are fixed and some changes are made in the temperature indication:

when it increases to +60°C, the color LED shows the warning level once a second. 
After +70°C the main LED flashes 5 times. After +75°C the light output decreases to Main4 mode (550lm). 
Critical level >+80°C is color indicated twice a second and light output decreases to Firefly2 mode.

The new UI will be in version 1.5 which is being prepared for production and will be available after the current promotion which is till August, 18." I think dpc has got the bug fixed version, but still the old UI.


----------



## ArcticHighlander (Aug 15, 2013)

syracuse said:


> According to Armytek's post in CPFMP "All bugs are fixed and some changes are made in the temperature indication:
> 
> when it increases to +60°C, the color LED shows the warning level once a second.
> After +70°C the main LED flashes 5 times. After +75°C the light output decreases to Main4 mode (550lm).
> ...



After reading this I requested that Armytek hold off on sending me a replacement until the new UI is available. They said they would but they left me with the impression that if I hadn't requested this they would have sent me one right away with the old UI. So if you want one with the new UI and your light is close to arriving there you might want to tell them that. Also, Armytek just announced on the CPF marketplace that they are taking orders for the warm version now. I just asked if I could substitute the warm version with the new UI and was told I could though I would have to wait on that as well. So, if they follow through as stated I will be very impressed and happy with Armytek and Armytek's customer service. Hopefully everything will work out for best with this light.


----------



## dpc (Aug 15, 2013)

Well that's interesting. They're still shipping the original.

I do have the indicator turned off though. How do I replicate the lock out problem? Maybe that's been fixed.


----------



## Sukram (Aug 15, 2013)

Sure, good customer service! I didn't have any problems with my replacement. It's a pity that this light has such bug. I can't wait my wizard with the new UI.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 17, 2013)

I guess I am going to wait until someone has a v1.5 in their hands before sending mine in. I want to make sure the v.1.5 upgrade works (without flaws) before shipping off 2 lights to China to get the new version.


----------



## RedForest UK (Aug 17, 2013)

dpc said:


> Well that's interesting. They're still shipping the original.
> 
> I do have the indicator turned off though. How do I replicate the lock out problem? Maybe that's been fixed.



I think they are now shipping a 'bug fixed' v1 UI until the v1.5 is ready and tested. To replicate the lock-out you must go into one of the flashing modes, leave it on for 5 seconds, then switch off, wait for another 5 seconds and try to switch it on again. Sometimes it would lock-up and not come on again after that.

A simpler test may be to run it on turbo with the state indication LED on until overheat protection kicks in, if you get triple flashing green then yellow then orange before the stepdown then you have an updated version. If it steps down just as the first triple green flashed starts then you have one of the original run versions.


----------



## speedsix (Aug 20, 2013)

I consider lights bought from China to be sort of a gamble. I know I will never send one back to aching for warrenty so I don't like the idea of spending $100 on a light that will be throwaway if something goes wrong. I want one of the Wizards but will wait till someone stateside starts selling them.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 21, 2013)

Smart idea and something I should have done.


----------



## RedForest UK (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine has now arrived back in China, I am waiting for a warm v1.5 UI version for the replacement though. I have also been refunded $15 to (more than) cover my return shipping costs.


----------



## ArcticHighlander (Aug 26, 2013)

RedForest UK said:


> Mine has now arrived back in China, I am waiting for a warm v1.5 UI version for the replacement though. I have also been refunded $15 to (more than) cover my return shipping costs.



Exact same here.


----------



## texbaz (Sep 4, 2013)

Just called Going Gear they didn't seam to think their is or was a problem with this light, interesting. Said, they just recieved some lights in. I asked if they were the Old version, the guy on the other end didn't know. Will the packaging state version on it or, will it be marked on the inside of the light anybody. ( My Son will love this light)


----------



## iron potato (Sep 12, 2013)

Bought a Warm version 15th last month after got their notification email on Warm tint available for order, only to learned that its the revised old UI version.

After some emails with Sandra, I agreed to send it back to China, Sandra emailed me it reached China on 3rd Sept.

Now, waiting for Warm v1.5UI replacement.


----------

